# locust grew wings!!!



## bloodred1889 (Feb 18, 2006)

hi, i fed my minax yesterday only to find that the locust had shed and grew wings, when i found it it was on the side drying out its new wings that haddnt quite come all the way out yet, i grabbed it and trew it out the window and binned its shed skin.. just wandering has this ever happened to any of you guys?


----------



## kingz (Feb 19, 2006)

thist has never happened to me cuz i heve never fed locust to my ts but i was wondering why u got rid of the locust?:?


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 19, 2006)

I've never read anything about cricket, but I realised that the cricket that got "Wing's" use them to make that ... :wall:  sound in the middle of the night :wall:

I think that only the male make these sound because, the female does'nt have any "wing's"

and no they cant fly with them, they just shake it and that make that freaking sound that makes me crazy sometimes


----------



## NeilD (Feb 19, 2006)

*Locust wings*

Yes this has happened to me around moult time, I feed the crickets and locust until they are ready for the fangs, When the locust matures (adult) it also changes to a redish brown colour and yes like the T they shed their legs and all lol, Just carry on feeding them to your T's I think they probably taste the same lol


----------



## MissssSnape (Feb 19, 2006)

Locust do this a lot when they are confined to a small space. In Africa it happens and then they will go on a raid ad you get a big could of Locust eating all the crop!

You can make this happen again by rubbing it hind leg with a brush for 5 min every hour for a day. They will change again. 

They do this because they notice that there are too many in one place and want to fly away.

If you want to stop this happening you should give them a bigger place to stay so they don't rub together. You can feed a changed locust just clip it's wing so they don't start to fly around.


----------



## MissssSnape (Feb 19, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> I've never read anything about cricket, but I realised that the cricket that got "Wing's" use them to make that ... :wall:  sound in the middle of the night :wall:
> 
> I think that only the male make these sound because, the female does'nt have any "wing's"
> 
> and no they cant fly with them, they just shake it and that make that freaking sound that makes me crazy sometimes


There is a difference between Crickets and Locusts

This is a Locust
http://www.interactives.co.uk/images/sa-locust.JPG

And this is a Cricket
http://centralpets.com/critter_images/insects/other_insects/BUG_0005844_20030720220703.jpg

Locust can Fly Crickets can't


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 19, 2006)

hi all, thanks for replys





			
				kingz said:
			
		

> thist has never happened to me cuz i heve never fed locust to my ts but i was wondering why u got rid of the locust?:?


i got rid of it coz it freaked me out lol


----------



## Scythemantis (Feb 20, 2006)

bloodred1889 said:
			
		

> hi all, thanks for replys
> 
> i got rid of it coz it freaked me out lol


You had to have known that the adults have wings. It's an everyday animal!


----------



## Ecilious (Feb 21, 2006)

I find it amazing that any one doesn't know locusts grow wings and fly. Haven't you seen 'A Bugs Life'?

Also, you broke the law by throwing that locust out of your window.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 23, 2006)

u should have thrown it into my spinifers tank! wahhaha jus kidding is locust expensive there? i cant get any here though.


----------



## andyr19 (Jul 12, 2011)

my locusts molt and grow wings all the time. That seems to be the only part of the locust my scorpion leaves behind! And the odd back leg. Id let them do it as the wings are the best place to grab them from  mine struggle to fly, i had one escape in my bed room the other day and it tried its best to fly but wasnt very majestic! If anyone knows alot about locusts please answer my thread about wierd locust behaviour.


----------



## Entomancer (Jul 12, 2011)

This is probably going to insult some people, but to be honest, I'm a little shocked/ashamed that _anybody_ on a arthropod/invertebrate keeping forum wouldn't know that locusts have wings and can fly, nevermind throwing exotic insects _out your window_.

Like someone else here said it's an "everyday animal". How could you not have, at the very least, seen pictures/artwork of biblical locust plagues _flying_ over crops?

And why the hell would you throw it out the window? If it was still alive, it might be able to survive for a while, but most likely, it would suffer in a climate that it isn't used to (if it was an exotic).

Furthermore, if you threw a few of them out the window, and they made it, and layed eggs, then what? You'd have to be living under a rock not have heard the drama and controvery going with reptile/amphibian and invertebrate keepers and how released animals wind up becoming suspected invasives.

Then they get banned, and because one person (or a few people) who didn't know what he was doing, nobody can have locusts anymore.

You can look at this as inflammatory if you want to, but I'm being honest, and honesty is worth far more than a simple "locusts have wings lol n00b" post.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

This is probably going to insult some people, but to be honest, I'm a little shocked/ashamed that _anybody_ on a arthropod/invertebrate keeping forum wouldn't know that locusts have wings and can fly, nevermind throwing exotic insects _out your window_.

Like someone else here said it's an "everyday animal". How could you not have, at the very least, seen pictures/artwork of biblical locust plagues _flying_ over crops?

And why the hell would you throw it out the window? If it was still alive, it might be able to survive for a while, but most likely, it would suffer in a climate that it isn't used to (if it was an exotic).

Furthermore, if you threw a few of them out the window, and they made it, and layed eggs, then what? You'd have to be living under a rock not have heard the drama and controvery going with reptile/amphibian and invertebrate keepers and how released animals wind up becoming suspected invasives.

Then they get banned, and because one person (or a few people) who didn't know what he was doing, nobody can have locusts anymore.

You can look at this as inflammatory if you want to, but I'm being honest, and honesty is worth far more than a simple "locusts have wings lol n00b" post.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 12, 2011)

locusts go into their long-winged adult stage because of contact on the outside of the hind legs.

From wikipedia: "When vegetation is distributed in such a way that the nymphs, usually called hoppers, have to congregate to feed, and there has been sufficient rain for most eggs to hatch, the close physical contact causes the insects' hind legs to bump against one another. This stimulus triggers a cascade of metabolic and behavioral changes that cause the insects to transform from the solitary form to the gregarious form..."

A scientist confirmed this by taking a locust and brushing the outside of the hind legs with a paintbrush every 3 seconds for 6 hours, or something to that affect. 

jsut sharing.


----------



## andyr19 (Jul 13, 2011)

there was a time when you or I didnt even know what a locust was. The more you know, the more you know that you dont know <edit>! I can appreciate what your saying about foreign species boom but desert locusts are migratory anyway arent they? and the amount of containers and shipments that travel the world these days, especially with a species that favours crops we farm is surely going to get onboard and settle anywhere it can thrive, eventualy. Pesticide, insecticide bla bla id say its still inevitable. Pot calling the kettle black i feel. Your happy to fund the distribution of exotics in being a hobbiest which has to lead to some cases of escaped exotics and im sure you have bought imported produce at some point. So all the creatures invading new territory is your fault. Then what if they thrive in that new environment and grow huge. Now there are 6 foot scorpions and tarantula's killing babies everywhere which is your fault also. Unfortunatly scaling laws mean those giant arachnids cant exist so they are all dead. Well i dont know how an arachnid slaughtering baby killer can sit there and get all rightous over 1 little locust, dispicable i say! P.S i agree with you to an extent but internet arguments are hilarious!


----------

